# Surinam Cobalt



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got these guys today and I was told they were CB I was sure they were cobalts (Surinam) but upon closer inspection they have a light color "bracelet" on their forearm and I haven't seen a Surinam Cobalt like that. Any ideas Thanks!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

The Surinam Cobalts we produce have the 'bracelets' too. They are CB.



charoozz520 said:


> I got these guys today and I was told they were CB I was sure they were cobalts (Surinam) but upon closer inspection they have a light color "bracelet" on their forearm and I haven't seen a Surinam Cobalt like that. Any ideas Thanks!


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Kinda look like Brazillian Yellow Heads. Or Saul Yellowback.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont think they are saul yellowbacks as the legs are deep blue and spotteed somewhat. Is it possible these are hybrids? I really hope they arent...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Why not ask the person who sold them to you, as to what exactly they are....and who bred them?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

They are cobalts. Cobalts can have bracelets and I have seen Citronellas that have bracelets as well. Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Same here - both of mine produce bracelets too. The offspring are F1s & F2s. 

Always ask the person you are purchasing them from regarding what type of frogs they are. If they don't know - don't buy them.

They look like cobalts to me. 



Woodsman said:


> They are cobalts. Cobalts can have bracelets and I have seen Citronellas that have bracelets as well. Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

My Surinam Cobalts.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks everyone! I guess i am just a little worry and want to make sure they are cobalts. I got these at Regal Reptiles today and he told me it was cobalts and he seem pretty knowledgeable but i just wanted to make sure since after all it is still a petstore he told me these are all CB and shipped from a breeder in cali.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've seen cobalts with bracelets before, I don't foresee any problem there. But it seems like there's a _lot_ of yellow on your cobalts.... That's the one thing I'm not used to.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

My Cobalts have braclets as well.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I've seen cobalts with bracelets before, I don't foresee any problem there. But it seems like there's a _lot_ of yellow on your cobalts.... That's the one thing I'm not used to.


It looks as though these are juveniles, so the black spot will probably grow in more with age (reducing the yellow head somewhat). Seems a lot of tinc froglets look quite a bit like each other (re: Infer-alanis and Giant oranges, which can be mistaken for the sema up through about 5 months of age).

Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

yeah they are colbalts just give them time to grow, as stated before they have to grow into their pattern.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank You every one so much for your input!  Yes I will wait for them to grow up and I am pretty sure they are cobalts.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

People did not distiguish between dwarf fr guina cobalts and surinam cobalts and br yh for a long time and some still don`t. It`s a cobalt, just not sure which cobalt since you don`t have the lineage.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good point Aaron. The F1s & F2s we produce/produced have the bracelets as well - even though they are not very visible on the parents. I don't think the dwarfs we produce do (or not as visible), and haven't produced Brazilian Yellow Heads in a long time. 

Any time frogs are purchased this is a risk - especially with the first frogs one purchases. 

Someone mentioned the large amount of yellow on the back and I don't find that abnormal for a Cobalt - even though our breeders don't have a lot of yellow on their backs their offspring do. 




frogfarm said:


> People did not distiguish between dwarf fr guina cobalts and surinam cobalts and br yh for a long time and some still don`t. It`s a cobalt, just not sure which cobalt since you don`t have the lineage.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

My surinam cobalts from my f1's produced offspring with a good amount of bracelets. I suppliment withy naturose. this pic doesnt even show the bracelets as well or the high yellow very good from the pics. this was a probable male i sold with a probable female. this is a younger pic of him. the buyer was very impressed with the coloration( probably due to naturose supplimentation). Is it coincidence because the frogs produced from this pair seem to look like the males had the bracelets? and the females not? I dont know but here is a picture for reference. ease your mind. this was my twi registered offspring from f1s. kristy


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Looks like my dwarf cobalts.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am just wondering what CB means? I have seen it a lot, and was just wondering so i know what you guys are talking about  lol


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Captive Bred, as opposed to WC: Wild Caught.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay thanks  lol


----------

